# Dell Dimension 4700 MB/chipset drivers



## digger747 (Sep 6, 2004)

Working on a Dell Dimension 4700,maxtor HD was bad.Installed a new western digital sata drive.Original drive was a sata.I have the dell operating system cd and formatted the drive and install xp home .I dont have any type of cd with the drivers.Went to dell and entered service tag number looking for the drivers for the motherboard but all i got was confused.Did run everest and its a dell board with Intel Grantsdale Gi915 chipset.It has a x300 video card also.All I can find is a dell chipset instalation utility.Even went to intel sight looking for chipset drivers and I didnt find just plain old chipset drivers for it.Built alot of Amd systems and always had a cd for the motherboard drivers.Trying to find MB drivers for this Dell is getting very trying.


----------



## digger747 (Sep 6, 2004)

I called Dell,they are supposed to send me the resource cd.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Did you look here? . . it has drivers for all the devices the 4700 came with . . inlcuding the chipset.


----------



## digger747 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ya i downloaded and run what was supposed to be the chipset driver but it didnt install them.They even show the download as optional so i dont know what the deal is.


----------



## lisong.1979 (Aug 10, 2007)

Did you find out what is going on? I am trying to put a seagate 250GB SATA on my DELL dimension 4700 and trying to install WindowsXP on it. But it does not work, I called DELL they say there is no need for a driver. My original hard drive is also a seagate.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

What does not work? . .


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

digger747 said:


> .They even show the download as optional so i dont know what the deal is.


That means that the chipset driver is included in the Dell Reinstallation disc . . Look in Device Manager for anything with a yellow ! or that is marked as Unknown . . those are the ones you need drivers for


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Rich pointed you to the correct driver. Intel calls the chipset driver an Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility.

The driver with installation instructions are here;

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=104426


----------



## lisong.1979 (Aug 10, 2007)

WindowsXP could not find the seagate 250G SATA drive at my dimension 4700. and it turns out that the hard drive was broken, I changed to a new hard drive, and there is no problem of installing windowsXP, and no driver needed.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

lisong.1979 said:


> it turns out that the hard drive was broken,


That would be a problem! . . glad you got it going!


----------

